# arrêter / s'arrêter (de + infinitif) - verbe pronominal ?



## Joelline

Quand "arrêter" est suivi d'un infinitif, je ne sais pas si l'on peut employer la forme pronominale (s’arrêter) ou non. Pourriez-vous m'expliquer lesquelles des phases suivantes sont correctes et lesquelles sont incorrectes?
1. Quand Thomas s’arrête de travailler, c’est pour dormir.
2. Quand Thomas arrête de travailler, c’est pour dormir.
3. Elle s’arrête de prendre ses médicaments.
4. Elle arrête de prendre ses médicaments.
5. Ils n’arrêtent jamais de parler.
6. Ils ne s’arrêtent jamais de parler.
7. Arrête de faire tant de bruit.
8. Arrête-toi de faire tant de bruit.

J'ai trouvé aussi à l’internet les exemples suivants, et je deviens de plus en plus perdue :
Je m'arrête de pleurer, et j'essuie mes yeux.
Il faut que je m'arrête de penser.
Il faut qu'il arrête de faire sa campagne sur le dos des pauvres.
C'est décidé, j'arrête de fumer!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## yangcher

c'est juste la question que je vais poser.
dans mon dico, il y a ces deux expressions: arrêter de +inf et s'arrêter de +inf. et j'y ai trouvé un exemple _arrêter de se droguer,_ mais pas d'exemple pour s'arrêter de +inf.
alors, qui peut nous aider?


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour, 

Je pense que toutes ces phrases sont correctes. A mon avis la forme pronominale sert à insister sur le verbe ici. L'autre forme donne plus d'importance au COD. 

Ex: 
Il *s'arrête* de travailler = il s'arrête (de travailler)
Il arrête *de travailler*


Mais ce n'est que mon avis, donc attendez d'autres réponses


----------



## Lezert

Je suis du même avis: toutes les phrases citées sont correctes.
On peut aussi bien dire:
"Je m'arrête de pleurer, et j'essuie mes yeux" que "J'arrête de pleurer, et je m'essuie mes yeux"
Il faut que je m'arrête de penser
Il faut que j'arrête de penser 
Il faut qu'il arrête de faire sa campagne sur le dos des pauvres.
Il faut qu'il s'arrête de faire sa campagne sur le dos des pauvres.
C'est décidé, j'arrête de fumer!
C'est décidé, je m'arrête de fumer!


----------



## Agnès E.

Je pense que la forme pronominale est plus familière que la forme non pronominale du verbe.
Je dirais que :

*Je dois arrêter de fumer* est la forme grammaticale classique, écrite.
*Je dois m'arrêter de fumer* ne se dit qu'à l'oral ; je ne le conseillerais pas dans un texte à forme littéraire (rédaction, article, etc.).


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Je suis d'accord; les deux expressions sont  correctes, mais il me semble aussi que "s'arrêter de" est une forme d'insistance; on évitera par ailleurs des redondances du genre "Arrête-toi de prendre tes médicaments" et qu'on préfère alors "Arrête de..."; c'est peut-être vrai de l'impératif en général: "Arrête-toi de faire tant de bruit" paraît bien lourd à cause du "toi", mais là-dessus d'autres avis seraient les bienvenus.


----------



## geve

Agnès E. said:


> Je pense que la forme pronominale est plus familière que la forme non pronominale du verbe.


C'est ce que j'aurais pensé également, c'est pourquoi j'ai été surprise de lire dans une méthode de français langue étrangère la phrase suivante : *Ils s'arrêtent de fumer*.

Comme J.F. de TROYES je vois dans la forme pronominale une forme d'insistance, on y met peut-être plus de volonté... Je dois m'arrêter de fumer : je dois faire preuve de détermination et m'empêcher de fumer.


----------



## RaZias

Des suivantes phrases quelles sont les correctes ?

- Il a arrêté de marcher.
- Il s´est arrêté de marcher.

- Il a arrêté
- Il s´est arrêté


----------



## Nanon

RaZias said:


> Parmi les phrases suivantes, lesquelles sont correctes ?


Elles le sont toutes .


----------



## misanthropist

Bonjour,

Je me demandais si c'était pareil d'écrire :
- J'ai progressivement arrêté de faire telle chose.
- Je me suis progressivement arrêté de (à ?) faire telle chose.

C'est la deuxième écriture qui me dérange, est elle correcte ?

Merci.


----------



## Chimel

Bonjour Misanthropist et bienvenue sur le forum!

Si tu utilises la forme pronominale, c'est obligatoirement la préposition _de_ qui introduit le verbe. "S'arrêter à quelque chose" signifie: consacrer son attention à quelque chose, s'intéresser à (comme dans "Il ne faut pas s'arrêter à ces détails").

Je ne vois pas de différence de sens fondamentale entre _arrêter de (fumer) _et _s'arrêter de (fumer)_, mais il me semble que la seconde expression est un peu moins courante et s'utilise plus volontiers pour une action continue: "s'arrêter de travailler (à 65 ans)", par exemple.


----------



## misanthropist

Donc, d'après ce que j'ai compris, c'est approprié de dire : "Je me suis progressivement arrêté de fumer". 
Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse et bonne journée/soirée.


----------



## annie21

Si l'action fumer est un habitude. Il fumait depuis 30 ans, cette année, il s'arrête de fumer ou il arrête de fumer. Selon Chimel, si c'est une action continue, on utilise s'arrêter. Est-ce que c'est correct ce que j'ai compris? Merci1


----------



## Chimel

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que:
a) "arrêter de faire" convient *toujours *et est plus courant
b) "s'arrêter de faire" me *semble *convenir davantage à une action continue (et j'ajouterais: d'une certaine durée), mais c'est une impression personnelle qui demande confirmation.

En tout cas, dans le doute, préférez toujours "arrêter de". Par exemple: "arrête de râler tout le temps" plutôt que "arrête-toi de râler", même si on peut considérer que "râler" a un caractère continu.


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

s'arrêter/arrêter

Mon problème avec ces deux verbes réside plutôt dans les phrases ci-dessous, je vous remercie d'avance de choisir le verbe approprié:

- Vous voulez que je m'arrête/arrête d'écrire?

- (dans une réunion) Bon, c'est l'heure du déjeuner. Je crois qu'il vaut mieux s'arrêter/arrêter là.

- (lors d'un entretien en cours d'enregistrement) Merci beaucoup. Et...vous n'avez rien à ajouter? On s'arrête/arrête là?


----------



## rolmich

Bonjour,
Il s'agit de verbes à la forme pronominale (s'arrêter) ou de formes simples (arrêter).
Dans tes trois exemples les deux formes sont correctes.


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de lire tous les posts ci-dessus, si profitables! 

Mais il existe aussi un autre cas et c’est quand le sujet est _une chose_ et pas _une personne _: dans tous les exemples ci-dessus, le sujet de (s’)arrêter est une personne vivante et pas ‘une chose’. Alors, si on veut employer ces verbes avec un sujet autre qu’une personne vivante, par exemple... avec le mot ‘la voiture’, lequel serait correcte ?

1. Chers conducteurs, lorsque votre voiture s’arrête de fonctionner en pleine route, appelez au numéro….
2. Chers conducteurs, lorsque votre voiture arrête de fonctionner en pleine route, appelez au numéro….




Merci beaucoup d’éclaircir ce point aussi


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir,

_Quelques remarques sur "arrêter de + infinitif et _*s'*_arrêter de + inf.

_*1° Ces deux tournures sont-elles correctes ?

**Oui. *Sans doute *c*ertains spécialistes de la langue française contemporains ont-ils prétendu le contraire (notamment J. Girodet et A.V. Thomas) au motif que "arrêter" et "s'arrêter" n'auraient pas le sens de "cesser de faire qqch." (sauf quand ils sont employés d'une manière absolue : "Arrête !","Arrête-toi !") et quand il  faudrait donc dire "Il ne cesse pas de tousser", et non "Il n'arrête/ne s'arrête pas de tou*sser". Mais force est de constater, avec M. Grevisse et J. Hanse notamment, que cette  restriction sémantique est largement démentie par les faits.

2°Existe-t-il une différence de sens entre ces deux tournures ?
**
Il ne semble pas.* Les nombreux dictionnaires des difficultés consultés ne font pas de différence sémantique entre ces deux tournures, et_ Le grand Robert de lalangue française _(2e éd.), à "s'arrêter de et inf." renvoie à "arrêter de et inf."
Pour ma part, je ne chercherais donc pas de subtiles différences *sémantiques *qu'il est bien difficile de justifier, et je dirais donc indifféremment,* du point de vue du sens *:"J'ai arrêté de fumer" ou "je me suis arrêté defumer", dans le sens de "J'ai cessé de fumer".

*3°Pour autant, il convient d'éviter ce qui pourrait être considéré comme une redondance quand on emploie "s'arrêter de+ inf."

*Par ex., on évitera: "Elle *s'*arrête de prendre *ses *médicaments." (En principe, c'est "se" = "elle-même"- et pas une autre personne - qu'elle arrête de prendre ses médicaments.). Je préférerais donc écrire, notamment dans unelangue soignée : "*Elle arrête* de prendre ses médicaments.", et ce, d'autant que cette tournure est un peu plus "légère" et non équivoque. Ou bien : "Elle *cesse* de prendre ses médicaments. "Autres ex. : "Je m'arrête de pleurer">>> "J'arrête de pleurer" suffit. "Arrête-toi de crier !" >>> "Arrête de crier !".

Mais encore une fois, les éminents grammairiens qu'étaient notamment  J. Hanse et G. Grevisse n'ont pas considéré "s'arrêter de +infinitif" comme incorrect. Après, c'est une affaire de style, plus que de grammaire et de sémantique...


----------



## Logospreference-1

Pour les animés, il y a bien une nuance entre _il arrêta de ronfler_ et _il s'arrêta de ronfler_. 
Et même pour les inanimés : on ne m'empêchera ni de dire que _mon moteur s'arrêta de tourner_, ni qu'_il arrêta de tourner.
_Aussi bien pour l'animé que pour l'inanimé, le sens n'est pas tout-à-fait le même selon que l'arrêt semble venir de la personne ou du moteur, ou qu'ils semblent étrangers à l'arrêt.


----------



## volo

Bonjour Gemmenita,

Utiliser le verbe « s’arrêter », ayant un sujet qui ne désigne pas la personne mais la chose dont on énonce une action, est fort possible.
Par exemple, en parlant d’un mécanisme qui cesse de fonctionner :* « Ma montre s’est arrêtée *».
Ou en parlant d’un véhicule dans le sens de *« cesser d’avancer, faire une halte, stationner quelque part »*.

Donc, on fera une distinction entre un arrêt *prévu* *(le véhicule s’arrête au bord de la route = c’est le choix de son conducteur)* et un arrêt* imprévu,* causé par une panne quelconque *(le véhicule s’arrête = la cause de son arrêt est une panne de moteur, d’essence, etc*).
Pour ce dernier cas, au lieu de « s’arrêter  de fonctionner », que je ne trouve pas naturel en parlant d’un véhicule, je dirais tout simplement « tomber en panne ».
*Un véhicule s’arrête (ou arrête) de fonctionner 
Un véhicule s’arrête en plein milieu de la voie à cause d’une panne* 
*Il tombe en panne (donc il s’arrête ou arrête d’avancer)*
J’espère être plus clair

Bonne journée à vous


----------



## Englishisgreat

Bonjour à tous,

Si on dit:

J'espère que les troubles politiques arrêtent /s'arrêtent bientôt.

Je pense que s'arrêter est correct.

C'est juste ?


----------



## nicduf

J'espère que les troubles politiques s'arrêteront bientôt.
Je souhaite que les troubles s'arrêtent bientôt.


----------



## janpol

J'espère que les troubles politiques s'arrête*ront *bientôt.


----------



## Maître Capello

Sans complément d'objet ni proposition infinitive venant après, le verbe _arrêter_ ne peut être que pronominal.

_Les troubles politique arrêteront._ 
_Les troubles politique *s'*arrêteront._ 

Cela dit, dans ce contexte, comme il n'est pas question d'un mouvement, je n'aime pas trop _s'arrêter_ ; je préfère _cesser_.


----------

